# Lenovo Y540 (i7-9750H and RTX-2060) Undervolting Issue



## ytcns (May 17, 2020)

Hello,

I bought this laptop 2 weeks ago. While playing division 2 or forza horizon 4 games, I saw 92-95 degrees on CPU. So I googled, saw some undervolting guides on youtube. In a guide says; -125 core and cache volt, set all multipliers to 34 and turbo long&short to 24 and lastly miscellencious to 30 too. It made my degrees about 75-80. It was cool. Then I learned there is a limit reasons windows in throttleshop. When I see that constant PL1-PL2 in core and edp other on ring red. I dont understand this limit reasons red blinking is bad? Can I use these settings?. 

Then I made the changes like in screenshot via another guide and some guides in this forum. long 45 / short 60, misc 45 and multipliers 40-39-38-37-36. Now in 1024M test only blinking. I dont know what to do. I dont want to see 85+ degrees on laptop. Isnt it 88-90 degree is bad?

Help me please what is all about. Thanks alot


----------



## Caring1 (May 18, 2020)

Your temps are fine under load.


----------



## ytcns (May 18, 2020)

What about the values? miscellanous 45 is good? Should I make 255? multipliers should I make 40 all? . 

Or should I make all multipliers to 34 and turbo long&short to 24 and miscellencious to 34 again for low temps?


----------



## Caring1 (May 18, 2020)

ytcns said:


> What about the values? miscellanous 45 is good? Should I make 255? multipliers should I make 40 all? .
> 
> Or should I make all multipliers to 34 and turbo long&short to 24 and miscellencious to 34 again for low temps?


@unclewebb


----------



## ytcns (May 18, 2020)

I saw 92 degrees.. Then I made all multipliers 36 and misc 36 too.  Will it help to decrease temp in hard games?. or playing with 92 degrees for years really good?

@unclewebb


----------



## ytcns (May 20, 2020)

Will you help me please?


----------



## ereko (May 20, 2020)

ytcns said:


> Will you help me please?


Remove C1E, Speedstep, Remove C3 autodemotion and undemotion. Also go back to defaults at turboratio limits.

Also if you set from windows power settings processor min state to 100% you can remove speedsift and let windows do the thing.


----------



## ytcns (May 20, 2020)

Why remove c1e, c3 and speedstep? They are default


----------



## unclewebb (May 20, 2020)

ytcns said:


> or playing with 92 degrees for years really good?


Intel says their CPUs can run reliably at any temperature under 100°C. That is the Intel spec.









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com
				




Lenovo has reduced the thermal throttling (PROCHOT) temperature to 94°C. This will prevent the CPU from ever reaching a dangerous temperature.

There is no need to reduce the turbo power limits to 24W. This can significantly reduce performance. I would not bother lowering the turbo ratio limits either. Let your laptop run as Lenovo designed it to run. Fast and hot. You bought a laptop with a high performance 6 core CPU. It was designed to live a long life while playing games at sky high temperatures. That is how laptops are designed in 2020.



ytcns said:


> Why remove c1e, c3 and speedstep?


There is no reason to do any of that.


----------



## ytcns (May 21, 2020)

lol but If I do that I see 95 temp. See the screenshots. It will harm the pc in years. I only made 40 multipliers and 90+ degree. I dont understand why it doesnt drop with only undervolting -140, why I have to reduce turbo power limits.


----------



## unclewebb (May 21, 2020)

ytcns said:


> It will harm the pc in years.


Intel says that 95°C is a safe operating temperature. Your CPU will be fine.



ytcns said:


> I dont understand why it doesnt drop with only undervolting


Your CPU runs extremely hot because the heatsink and fan are not adequate or they were poorly installed or maybe both. They cannot keep your CPU cool. Many laptops with this processor have heat problems.

When you undervolt your CPU, either power consumption will decrease or your CPU will run faster and power consumption will stay the same. If your CPU was previously throttling, it will run faster and power consumption and temperatures will stay the same.

Some 8750H and 9750H owners have been able to lower temperatures a little more by undervolting the CPU core more than the CPU cache. Keep the cache at -140 mV and try decreasing the CPU core further towards -200 mV. Go in steps of -20 mV. Run a test like Cinebench R20 and see if your scores improve by doing this.



			https://www.maxon.net/en-us/products/cinebench-r20-overview/


----------



## ytcns (May 21, 2020)

So I am resetting all throttlestop by deleting .ini file and making cache -140 and core -200. I dont bother decreasing performance. 

If I dont lower multipliers or turbo boost limits (Short/llong) temps will not decrease alot.

I will tell you the result tomorrow.

I couldnt make more -155.3 mV. It started to give blue screen and freeze. Cinebenc result is growth 100 points. But degreess always 88-*95* celciuse. All other options in the throttlestop is stock by lenovo. I didint change anything more than voltages.

Can you please tell me do I need alot power like this?. I just want to play games 85 celcius max. What should I do?. 

Which multipliers? (I had made all 34 in my first use of program)
Which turbo boost power long and short limit?  (30-30 in my first use)
PPOE limit? I didnt do anything
Speedshift max?. (I  had made this 34 too because the highest multiplier was it)


----------



## ytcns (May 23, 2020)

@unclewebb answer please


----------



## ereko (May 29, 2020)

I just get today this Lenovo laptop with i7-9750h, happy with it.


----------



## Empecial (May 30, 2020)

ereko said:


> I just get today this Lenovo laptop with i7-9750h, happy with it.



is that under load? or idle?


----------



## ereko (May 30, 2020)

Empecial said:


> is that under load? or idle?


This is my current idle. I think the last one was just after the test.



Empecial said:


> is that under load? or idle?


Try this:

Non turbo ratio to 1. Disable and lock turbo power limits check. Cpu core and cache iccmax all the way to right.


----------



## Empecial (May 30, 2020)

ereko said:


> This is my current idle. I think the last one was just after the test.
> 
> 
> Try this:
> ...



what does iccmax do exactly?


----------



## ereko (May 30, 2020)

Empecial said:


> what does iccmax do exactly?


 Just do it. I think uncleweb has told that to. Try it, I have done that same ~4 last laptops without problems.


----------

